

Kivy 1.9 – A framework for creating novel and performant user interfaces - txprog
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/kivy-users/PZpI1g-W3do
Announcement: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;d&#x2F;msg&#x2F;kivy-users&#x2F;PZpI1g-W3do&#x2F;OZ84jGTlp4wJ
Blog post: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kivy.org&#x2F;planet&#x2F;2015&#x2F;04&#x2F;kivy-1-9%C2%A0released
Downloads: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kivy.org&#x2F;#download
======
inclemnet
There's a more extended writeup of some of the major changes/features at
[http://kivy.org/planet/2015/04/kivy-1-9%C2%A0released/](http://kivy.org/planet/2015/04/kivy-1-9%C2%A0released/)

------
tomweingarten
Congrats, Kivy team!

I'd love to see reviews or performance benchmarks from people who've built
using Kivy, but I can't seem to find much recent information. Can anyone help
out? Thanks!

------
avinassh
are there any major apps written in Kivy and present on all the mobile
platforms? or atleast on AppStore and Google Play?

~~~
bayesianhorse
I like kivy a lot, it is very powerful and promising. The following should not
be taken as harsh criticism as it may look: Kivy has two problems in my
opinion, why it isn't used more widely.

The first is the documentation, which while being quite extensive almost never
tells the whole story, especially the many paradigms and details which are
very different from other frameworks.

Second is how hard it is to even achieve simple tasks (beyond putting a few
buttons together). A good example is the almost dysfunctionally complicated
ListView, which actually can't do that much. Kivy's widgets in general are
lacking, and the visual design philosophy seems to be "ugly by default".

This is really just my opinion. I think that the event and input handling is
great, and the graphics library is very remarkable for supporting hardware
acceleration to a python app on so many platforms.

~~~
TillE
> Kivy's widgets in general are lacking

That was certainly my impression just from looking through the docs.
Unfortunately there aren't many people doing cross-platform UI well,
especially for games. The few decent open-source options (eg, CEGUI) don't
support mobile at all.

~~~
smacktoward
This is a pain point for me too. I have an idea for a game, and since I love
Python I'd love to write it in Python. But the available Python libraries for
game UI all seem pretty dire.

(Outside games there's more general-purpose libraries like PyQT, wxPython,
etc., but they feel more suited for general line-of-business type applications
than games. And besides, trying to mix them together with something like
pygame turns out to be a world of suck unto itself.)

------
kasabali
previously posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9314238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9314238)

~~~
dang
Posts with no discussion don't count as dupes on HN (there's too much
randomness in what gets attention for that to be fair). But there have been
others:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8181306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8181306).

------
tehansen
woot! congrats to everyone who contributed for a really big and important
release!

